# Quiet boot



## turner (Jul 7, 2012)

hi
I'm new to FreeBSD and *I* just want to know how can *I* make booting quiet?
Please please help me in details.
Thanks a lot.


----------



## jmccue (Jul 7, 2012)

Assuming you mean "do not display boot messages" and assuming it is possible, I believe it would be documented in http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/boot-blocks.html


----------



## turner (Jul 8, 2012)

*I* googled it and *I* found out that *I* can use boot splash (or somthing like that) to do this. *B*ut since *I* am new to FreeBSD, *I* did not understand anything.
Please help me.


----------



## SirDice (Jul 9, 2012)

Have a look here: http://vermaden.deviantart.com/art/FreeBSD-bootsplash-111007517


----------



## YouriBSD (Jul 12, 2012)

I like to have a boot splash screen, but you can also remove any boot messages by putting "-mnq" to /boot.config.


----------

